# AP: "Obama Supports Individual Gun Rights"



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

"That's the Associated Press headline, but let's look at what the article actually says: "At his news conference, he voiced support for the District of Columbia's ban on handguns, which is scheduled to be heard by the Supreme Court next month." Hmm. I guess Associated Press meant that Obama supports the inalienable right of an individual to obediently surrender his handgun to the government. Suppose that an individual refuses. Would Obama waive all penalties for first-time gun control offenders, like he would for first-time drug users? Some drug users are addicts, and some are not (I don't know which Obama was when he was a teen). Why would non-addicts need the government's "help" to quit using cocaine, as Obama suggests? And why does Obama think that forcibly separating a cocaine addict from cocaine is not a legitimate tool for ending the addiction? Maybe the Associated Press can explain all this, because I have no idea."

http://gunwatch.blogspot.com/


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

hillary was talking about shooting guns when she was growing up. funny how the anti-gun crowd sings a differant tune around election time


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Change change change change change change change blah blah blah blah.......ad NAUSEUM!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Garand*
President 2008

Wolfie...how about we design some bumperstickers?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Wolfman said:


> I thought there was only one "R" in Garand...


You're right...I tried looking it up but it wasn't in the dictionary...but you get the idea...


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

I heard Obama if elected President was going to appoint Jesse Jackson as attorney general. "All you white cop are going to jail"


----------

